# deca only cycle for 8 weeks?? need fast replys!!!!



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

*deca only cycle for 8 weeks?? need fast replys!!!!*

I am gonna do a deca only cycle for 8 weeks preview below:
>
> week  deca
> 1        200
> 2        400
> 3        400
> 4        400
> 5        400
> 6        400
> 7        400
> 8        200
>
> and have 20 tab of clomid	when do i start using the clomid? if
its for 2 week on clomid thats a total of 10 weeks is that ok since am not no a low  dose on a deca only cycle I should be ok!! Right??? plz mail me Ive week left before i start my cycle and came across new story about deca!!!
................................................... help needed bad!!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Dont taper, as for Clomid I would run it at the 3rd week post cycle, some go 4 - but your doing moderately low dose Deca.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

its gonna be my 1st cycle so I wanna play it safe thats why I am going for a dose like that. Would the gains be anygood on a dose like that? soom as I'v done my last shot which is 200mg should I start my clomid a week after?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I said start clomid 3 weeks post, there is no use in running it on the cycle. Even if gyno were to occur clomid is worthless for progesterone gyno.

I would not go any higher than 400mg a week without testosterone, please remember the Deca = chemical castration, you are either surging with natural testosterone or you are going to have a hard time recouperating.

I also would not bother tapering, but its your cycle.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Im not gonna lie to u but I havent read much about steriods so plz can u fill me in when u say tapering



Should I not do this cycle?


Which cycle would u recommend for me?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Tapering means going up and down in your doses. Some people front load to get it working faster, which means using for example twice the dose for the first two weeks. There is no purpose in going up and down in your doses other than a front load.

I would much rather do test, wether sustanon, cypionate or enanthate, 8-10 weeks. Since most vials are 5-10ml 10 weeks works out perfectly, or 8 with a front load for the first two weeks.

Some people do well with Deca alone, unless your a young manly stud I would not suggest it, or deca dick may get its hold on you and that can be a long battle.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

The cycle Id made it up my self would I be safe with this cycle since your know lot about roids?

If u were to do a deca only cycle on the same amount of vials I have how would you do it?

I dont know if I wanna do a cycle now!! new things keep coming up!! I really messed up!!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I would never do a deca only cycle, but that is just my opinion. A few people are ok with it, but almost everyone agrees "Test is best."

You say you dont read up much, but you also say new things keep coming up, what exactly is new here? If your going to play doctor you should have an idea what you are doing.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

I know I've messed up and u know I've messed up what should i do with the deca then. I read that deca is 1 of the safest steriod then I do more search on it find till will do this and that.

Do U think u can help me out fix me up with somthing??

REally need help


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm not saying you cant do the Deca, go for it if you wish. I would have much rather done test. If your under 25 you may be fine, if you have a girlfriend you may want to go back to where you got your stuff from and ask for some test and try to at least match it 1:1 with the Deca, many people go with a 2:1 rule, twice the test for the Deca.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Iam 21!!

Now I am confused about when u say  1:1 with the Deca, many people go with a 2:1 rule, twice the test for the Deca.

Like I said before I havent dont much homework on steriods

what u mean test?

U seen now u know how messed up i am I aint done my homework on roids!!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree that there is no use pyramiding your doses like this man. Stick with a constant dose. I really don't know what you expect to see just running deca. You shouldn't base your cycle on what is supposeddly safer, if you are not running your shit for a year+ then it will be safe. There is no practicallity to messing up your hormone levels if you aren't going to get any legit gains out of it, and I don't see you getting much out of running 400 mgs of deca for 8 weeks. I suggest to you BBBB that you take some time and do some more research. There are plenty of sites out ther that you can learn from and you will feel much more confident putting a cycle together and getting the most out of it if you know what you are doing. Roids can be a waste of money if you don't know what you are doing bro, and how much sense does it make to put something in your body that you don't really know what it is?? I am not trying to lecture, I am more pro Juice than most people, but I think following my advice you will be better off.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

1:1 is a ratio just as 2:1 is a ratio, meaning if you did 500mg of testosterone, and 250mg of Deca every week, that would be a 2:1 ratio.

Most people do this to avoid getting deca dick (limp dick).


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

gr81 nice lookin out!! but I dont wanna gain 20 lbs or 40 lbs i just wanna gain about 10 to 15lbs I was told that the cycle I made my self I should be able to get them gains oh yeah remember this will be the only cycle I eva do in my life I dont want to keep taking steriod after steriods if u understand where am comming from.

gr81 jive me a yes or a no for this cycle?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

The weight you gain depends on what you eat, the drugs will help make it muscle, thats all. If you dont increase your calories then consider it a cutting cycle, not a gainer.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Mudge now u got me thinking (limp dick) i dont what that in my life

what if i take sus250 at 250mg every week and change my dose of deca would i be safe U seen the BEGINNER STRENGHT & BULK CYCLE like just take out the d-bol and just follaw the deca and sus?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Sust 250mg a week is fine, with deca I'd go 200mg a week, should work fine. You dont need the dbol either. If you eat right, after 10 weeks I'd expect 15-20 pounds, depending how you respond and how you eat. On the low side expect maybe 10, some of that of course being water but you should not lose much coming off.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

so u mean sus at 250mg with deca at 200mg total of 450mg a week for 10 weeks were would the clomid come in?

would nalv come in this cycle?

need to get my facts right before i start my cycle!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes, 250 + 200, is fine.

You can do nolva if you want post cycle, or stick to clomid. I would wait 3 weeks AFTER your last shot.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

I wanna bring back that thing u said before about dont taper when tapering is this dangerous?

would u do the deca and sus cycle?

Remember I aint doing it for comp ,just 1 time in my life then never touch it again!!


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

also forgot to ask has any1 had deca dick with only deca cycle?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

When you raise the testosterone level in the body, your body naturally responds by raising estrogen in response as well as eventually slowing production of your own testosterone (in the balls).

So tapering only serves to pull this testosterone that you are supplementing with, in the meanwhile you have high estrogen, in other words THERE IS NO POINT - why do you want to be doing a cycle of high estrogen?

Get on, and get off - then recouperate. Let the half life do its own tapering, which is why you do your post cycle between 1-4 weeks depending on the half lives of the drugs you use, and the quanity.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BBBB *_
> also forgot to ask has any1 had deca dick with only deca cycle?



Some people get it even with test, some alone are lucky.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm 21 years old I cant aford to have smalls balls I need them(laughs) I need to know if am doing the right thing?


Just say if I do the deca cycle and my balls srink would they go back how they were 1st.

Or would it be ok to start off 100,200,300,400,400,300,200,100 this is prob a waste of time


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Dude, I said dont taper. If your balls go back to normal who knows, they probably will - but if they dont you will need a more intense post cycle.

You will have to play the game and find out.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

waste of time pyramiding brotha. Plus IMO 250 mgs of test/week is WAY too low. At least go with 500mgs. It isn't like you are going to add 50 lbs of muscle running an 8 week cycle, and 500 is a low dose. 250 would just be enough to throw off you homeostasis and yet not really see any signifigant gains. If you are worrying about gaining too much then why are you gonna huice, you can gain 15 lbs of muscle easy training naturally. Are you sure you aren't looking for the easy road??  Man you really need to do some homework before you get on man, you don't even know simple concepts like your natural production of test shutting off (yes it will return to normal when your hormone levels return). Again I am not trying to be harsh man so I apalogize if that is how I osund, but please go at least red this link I ahev for you. It addresse some of the common myths of steriod use and covers a few basics

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/201cy2.html


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Im doing the deca and sus yeah is that a good move. I wont get a deca dick with them 2 roids together?

I was wondering if you could make me a cycle table of deca and sus on when to inject etc etc ?

If u aint busy!!

Thanks


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

did you read???


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

gr81 should i for get taking roids like u said i dont no $hit about it!

oh yeah Ive saved the site post u posted so i'll be reading it in a bit!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

BBBB, I think his point was that the information has been posted already. As for when to inject it does not matter, as was said in a recent posting as well.

If you shoot once a week what else is there to know?

250mg test, 200mg deca, yes you can put them in the same pin.

www.spotinjections.com


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Mudge what was ur 1st cycle u did?

U didnt answer the question i posted before which was I wont get a deca dick with them 2 roids together?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

hey BB, what are your stats, please post height, weight, age, training history and regimen, and brief diet outline, and most importantly your goals.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont usually openly talk about what I do, but I ran 250mg sustanon for 10 weeks. That was my jumpstart.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

height 5 11
age 21
weight 126 lbs (9 stones)

4000 kcal a day I just eat the healthy food making it 4000 kcal

been training for about 3 years (3months on 2 mothns off)


My goals is to get a bit bigger then what I am right now just wanna add bout 10 to 15 lbs of muscle.



I was smokin  while a go but stopped it s been 11 months this month.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

If you eat 4,000 calories and your only 126 pounds I have to assume you are normally 90 or something?

Unfortunately your going to have to step that number up, I have a hard time understanding that though because even very fast metabolism people (137 pounds) rarely go above 7,000 and they eventually can reach near 300 pounds at that level.

What do you mean 3 months on 2 months off? If you take 2 months off I can guarantee you will lose all or almost all of your strength and size on this cycle. I had a 6 week layoff (unplanned) and it was horrendous, this was about 3 months ago and I have still not recovered 100%.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

Mudge should I just do the sus 10 week cycle BEGINNER BULK CYCLE ?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

You can if you wish, I kept about 17 pounds, which was all I was looking for at the time. Of course afterwards I wished I did more but even that was enough to set off alarms at the workplace.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont know where to go i'am reallly confused!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

17 pounds I wouldnt mind that. sus250 is a safe roitds! RIGHT?

did u get any side effects if u dont mind me asking?

17 was that kept after the cycle?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Side effects, massively increased sex drive (about double), once I started gaining the weight I started to sweat a bit, more attention from women.


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

about the 3months on 2 months of what i mean is I train for 3 months and rest for 2 months!!

did u lose any of ur muscle after the 1st cycle u did?

I may wanna do the sus cycle only and just wondering at my age weight and if i eat more would I do ok?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

Dude, the more I hear the more I am absolutely convinced that you have no business taking drugs. Bro listen very carefully to me, you are a buck26 and you haven't even strung 4 months of consistent lifting together. Do you know that your first legit weightlifting cycle (i.e. a year or more) that youwill have steriod like gains. You are confused and steriods are NOT the rightdecision for you at this time, trust me. You need to lifts weights consistenly for 2 years and gain naturally before yolu start messing with your hormone levels. What you are doing is just taking the supposed easy road, steriods are for bodybuilders, and you are not a bb, you are someone that wants a finished product without doing the real hard work necessary to get there. 10 -15 lbs will come so easy for you if you just string some consistency together you don't even know. I am not going to give any more info on the drugs b/c you don't need it, the reason that drugs have a badname in the first place is b/c people like you think that they can just load up without knowing anything about them at all, you ruin it for people like us who care and are in it to learn. Not trying to be mean man, just trying to smack some reality into you. be responsible


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

gr81 am  feelin what u saying , u seen my stats tell me ligit way I can get 10 to 15 lbs in 2 months!

 Mudge if u reading this to I made my mind up i aint gonna do riods i aint got no clue what am doing so fuck it!!!


OH YEAH what should I do with my deca I cant sell it on e bay now lol my source who I got it from wont take it back how can i get rid of it??


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2003)

There are a million and one ways to accomlish your fitness goals, ther are supps you can take to do this and that, there are new fads that you can buy into, there are drugs you can take, but NOTHING will substitute for consistency, the day in day out, month in month out, year in year out consistency, that and that alone is the deciding factor in you achieving your goals. It will be easy BB, just put training time under your belt and eat eat eat, you will gain. As you go along, research and learn, this is a great site to do it on. Remeber, knowledge is power


----------



## BBBB (Aug 26, 2003)

peace out!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BBBB *_
> did u lose any of ur muscle after the 1st cycle u did?



I lost some strength and probably water, no real muscle. However when I had my 6 week layoff, you better believe I lost alot of muscle, I almost felt like I didn't look like I lifted at all. I went from 238, to around 231 being much softer (I ate less because it was just becoming fat). I lost 45 pounds on my bench as well which was not fun, actually I was expecting worse based on how I looked.

If you are taking 2 month breaks though IMO you should not even consider steroids, you are wasting your time. If you dont want to lift then why bother?

If you want to revisit the idea down the road, READ READ READ, this is what doctors go to school for somewhat so its not just something you do without risking side effects unless you know what it is your doing.

Good luck!


----------



## Vulverine (Apr 21, 2013)

*Decca cycle*

hello there,

I have run Decca cycle twice in last 7 months. One for 12 weeks (Started in Sep 2012) (first 2 weeks 25 mg) and then 50 mg for remaining weeks. 

3 months gap

2nd cycle for 8 weeks (Started from first weeks of Mar 2013).

My height is 5.5.inch and my weight is 67 KG. I have a average physique

My question is was cycle which is did correct ? If not then is there anything which i can do to reverse the ill effect of Decca.

As per my Doctor Decca is a safest steroid and if taken in a controlled manner there are hardly any side effects of it.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 21, 2013)

U realize u bumped a 10 yr old thread? Make your own thread bro and ull get more answers. U need to do a ton of research. Test should be the base of every cycle and 25mg? U need to run atleast 300 to get anything worth while out of deca and atleast 12 weeks


----------



## independent (Apr 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> U realize u bumped a 10 yr old thread? Make your own thread bro and ull get more answers. U need to do a ton of research. Test should be the base of every cycle and 25mg? U need to run atleast 300 to get anything worth while out of deca and atleast 12 weeks



Dont listen to this guy^^^  deca only cycles are awesome!


----------



## rage racing (Apr 21, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont listen to this guy^^^  deca only cycles are awesome!



Big true...nothing gets my dick harder..


----------



## Vulverine (Apr 27, 2013)

Could you please advice if the cycle which i did correct ?
Would there be any adverse effect on my body because of the cycle...if yes then can you please suggest a way to reverse the ill effect...
I am bit worried about getting Decca Dick problem...my Libido has decreased (not sure if is due to Decca..i use to watch porn a lot).....
I am now taking Creatin and Zinc softgel to kepp the gain going and also to increase my natural level of Testosterone in my body...


----------



## Vulverine (Apr 27, 2013)

Mate, thanks for your reply...
I posted here because i found the subject matter same ..related to Decca..
Also since i am new to this blog site i don't know how to post a new thread...Would appreciate if you can guide me on how i can post a new thread...
Thanks in Advance.


----------

